
Amazon Plans to Roll Out Restaurant Delivery in Cities Across the Country - Amorymeltzer
https://recode.net/2015/11/10/amazon-plans-to-roll-out-restaurant-delivery-in-cities-across-the-country/
======
Amorymeltzer
>Amazon faces a crowded field. GrubHub… Seamless… Postmates, DoorDash, Caviar,
Sprig, Munchery… UberEats

I actually think this might help Amazon. There are already too many options,
and it feels fractured; different cities often have different usage rates of
each app. The last thing I want is to have three different apps and wonder
which one has the food I want. From the consumer's POV, Amazon is a trusted
company that already has my information; if they can get enough penetrance to
cover most of my options, I'd ditch the others in a heartbeat.

